# Aldi Petrol High Pressure Washer



## 66Cobra (May 27, 2012)

What do you think also comes with a 3 year warranty.

https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/specialbu...uct-detail/ps/p/petrol-high-pressure-cleaner/

Also a few other offers.

https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/specialbuys/thursday-16-october/


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

i saw this and wondered is it any good?, that would wind the neighbours up at 8 on a sunday morning:thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks pretty wicked and only 200 quid :thumb:


----------



## 66Cobra (May 27, 2012)

s29nta said:


> i saw this and wondered is it any good?, that would wind the neighbours up at 8 on a sunday morning:thumb:


Left till 8:30 and you will be fine......:lol::detailer:


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Neighbours will love me even more ;-)


----------



## minnis (Apr 4, 2014)

Just wanted to say that I have their torque wrench and its brilliant for only £16.99! Worth it even if it gets chucked in with the spare tyre just in case you get a flat .


----------



## zedzedeleven (Jan 16, 2009)

I`m seriously tempted to at least go and have a look at one, just out of curiosity. I have a Kranzle 2160 TST so don`t really need another presure washer but I could give it to the g.f as a Christmas present.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Can you use it mains plug as well?


----------



## zedzedeleven (Jan 16, 2009)

chongo said:


> Can you use it mains plug as well?


It`s petrol engine driven not electric.


----------



## zedzedeleven (Jan 16, 2009)

The pump looks to be aluminium with brass connecters but the size of the engine is very impressive, over 200cc, when you think a 50cc motor can propel a fatty like me around at over 30mph. Dunno what an axial motor is though, anyone who knows like to comment? An engineer`s view would also be welcome!


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Axial motor same as a mazda pistons go up down through gearbox to give output to input shaft of pump.
LMFAO can it use electric as well BRILLIANT someone that drives one of those stupid hybred things that you have to plug in every night.... No its OLD skool petrol engine like your lawn mower but different


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

AllenF said:


> Axial motor same as a mazda pistons go up down through gearbox to give output to input shaft of pump.
> LMFAO can it use electric as well BRILLIANT someone that drives one of those stupid hybred things that you have to plug in every night.... No its OLD skool petrol engine like your lawn mower but different


Any good


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Flow rate is decent enough at 13+ minute. I would change out the hose put a decent gun on the end and get some proper lances with type 04(1.19 hole size) in say 15 and 40 degree patterns.
Change all the hose fittings for brass. 
Three year guarantee...... Cant be all bad can it its certainly going to shift some dirt.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Somebody told me about this. Shame I don't really have the money at the moment. 

Any idea what sort of snow foam lance you'd need?


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Just had a good look at the specs. It has a built in pump/ suction feature to use water from a tank too without an external pump. Really want...

If I can get mine to break tomorrow I'll have reason!


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Tum te tum presure washers dont like bungee jumping whistles a nondescript tune and walks away.
Just make sure it falls on the OUTLET pipe 
Ho hum


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

66Cobra said:


> What do you think also comes with a 3 year warranty.
> 
> https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/specialbu...uct-detail/ps/p/petrol-high-pressure-cleaner/
> 
> ...


There work socks are really good. Better than baggy caterpillar ones! Looks a decent pressure washer for price be good for mobile valeters or path cleaners. But there warranties aren't all there cracked up to be.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

WannaBd said:


> There work socks are really good. Better than baggy caterpillar ones! Looks a decent pressure washer for price be good for mobile valeters or path cleaners. But there warranties aren't all there cracked up to be.


warranty issues??


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

M4D YN said:


> warranty issues??


U got a free thanks then! I meant to click quote! I looked at getting a generator off them years ago and the Co that made it were foreign and u had to send it to them to get it fixed. Aldi don't stock these items just special deals in one week out the next. But you'd have to look into it your self. :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

WannaBd said:


> U got a free thanks then! I meant to click quote! I looked at getting a generator off them years ago and the Co that made it were foreign and u had to send it to them to get it fixed. Aldi don't stock these items just special deals in one week out the next. But you'd have to look into it your self. :thumb:


Lol i have done that many times and its users that i aint a fan of lol,thanks and i'll look into it Thursday


----------



## clap (Aug 26, 2013)

Aldi customer service is very good.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

This pressure washer does look really good. 
Just carnt justify the cost at the moment this side of Xmas


----------



## gizzy_wizzy92 (Apr 29, 2014)

Got mine =D ill be using it this weekend


----------



## zedzedeleven (Jan 16, 2009)

Look forward to a review! hope you have a foam lance to try on it.


----------



## gizzy_wizzy92 (Apr 29, 2014)

I don't think it comes with a snow lance, but it has 5 different nozzles each a sprays a different angle of water, 0 degrees to 45 In intervals of 15 i believe and then one nozzle for detergents, so I don't know if that will foam things up...


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

gizzy_wizzy92 said:


> I don't think it comes with a snow lance, but it has 5 different nozzles each a sprays a different angle of water, 0 degrees to 45 In intervals of 15 i believe and then one nozzle for detergents, so I don't know if that will foam things up...


Very much doubt it,but just go and get it going so i can see it please


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

AllenF said:


> Axial motor same as a mazda pistons go up down through gearbox to give output to input shaft of pump.
> LMFAO can it use electric as well BRILLIANT someone that drives one of those stupid hybred things that you have to plug in every night.... No its OLD skool petrol engine like *your lawn mower* but different


Excellent, that's good to know because I plug my lawn mower into the wall when I use it :lol::lol:


----------



## kobe (Aug 12, 2014)

s29nta said:


> i saw this and wondered is it any good?, that would wind the neighbours up at 8 on a sunday morning:thumb:


sure all the pressure wash are loud rite?


----------



## gizzy_wizzy92 (Apr 29, 2014)

Haha I've finished work so I'll be testing it around 3


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Bero said:


> Excellent, that's good to know because I plug my lawn mower into the wall when I use it :lol::lol:


Me too, took me hours to find were the petrol went, then i found a wire and at the end a plug :lol::lol:


----------



## gizzy_wizzy92 (Apr 29, 2014)

Used it on the patio today, amazing! 

When you use the detergent nozzle it comes out automatically, you don't have to twist a knob for it and when you put another attachment it stops it, powerful, easy start, smooth pull start, sturdy bit of kit, 111db so not deafening.

Will be using it on the car tomorrow =D


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

any videos or pics of it


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

is that a no then


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## gizzy_wizzy92 (Apr 29, 2014)

I did attach pics but didn't show up


----------



## gizzy_wizzy92 (Apr 29, 2014)

Sorry mate


----------



## gizzy_wizzy92 (Apr 29, 2014)

I'll get a video when I wash my bike in the week


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Lovely house,change those lights to LED though,liking the Merc and driveway is very smart/different :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

What about a foam lace???.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

chongo said:


> What about a foam lace???.


Lance:thumb:


----------



## gizzy_wizzy92 (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks, taken us 3-4 years to restore it, and what lights mate? It's my dad's car I just like cleaning cars lol =D I prefer the driveway now looks so much cleaner and eye pleasing lol

I'm looking for a foam lance but I could do with help, on the end of the gun it's a quick release with ball bearings is this where the foam bit connects? 

Or take the metal bit off and does it screw in to the black part of the gun?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

The flood lights on the house lol and i'd change the whole gun/lance and hose,call this guy up and have a chat with him

http://www.washdownsupplies.co.uk/acatalog/Act_CatalogBody.html


----------



## gizzy_wizzy92 (Apr 29, 2014)

The lights are led bud  I think I've found a quick release foam attachment so I'll check tonight but yes I'll give that guy a call, cheers bud


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

I had a look again,so they are  and hose on your machine looks **** poor,that and quick release set up is all you need now:thumb:


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

M4D YN said:


> The flood lights on the house lol and i'd change the whole gun/lance and hose,call this guy up and have a chat with him
> 
> http://www.washdownsupplies.co.uk/acatalog/Act_CatalogBody.html


Have you spoke to him mate? Did he help you. Regards Simz


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Simz said:


> Have you spoke to him mate? Did he help you. Regards Simz


I can vouch for this guy,also recommended to me by M4DYN for a replacement hose for my PW :thumb:
Mike


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Simz said:


> Have you spoke to him mate? Did he help you. Regards Simz


Yeah i wont use anyone else after dealing with him now,never met the guy and after chatting i asked for a job lol


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Lol brilliant thank you


----------



## scooby-93 (Apr 11, 2013)

My hose has split on this pressure washer today, can anyone point me in the right direction as to getting a new hose? Need one asap thanks


----------

